# Anyone else annoyed by quick attach edgers and trimmers?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So hear me out…

Quick attach makes perfect sense for occasional use tools, but something about stopping in the middle of the job to switch between the trimmer and the edger attachment has always triggered me. So much so that I ended up buying a second Ego powerhead at my old house so I could have a dedicated rotary scissor unit and a dedicated stick edger unit. Maybe it is because I grew up using dedicated units for each task. Who knows.

Now that I've switched back to using my Maruyama Quick Attach stuff at the new house, I'm seriously considering either buying a dedicated tool or another powerhead so I don't have to switch attachments every time I mow.

Now I know what you're thinking - the time required to start another unit takes as long or longer than switching the attachment, and you're right. But something else I have noticed since switching back to using a single powerhead for both trimming and edging is how the balance of the tool changes with each attachment. Where I want the handle for string trimming is not really where I want the handle for edging, and vice versa. I didn't notice this as much when I had an 8k lawn, but now that I'm trimming 3.5 acres and have over 1,000 linear feet of driveway and sidewalk edging to do, it annoys the hell out of me that one attachment or the other doesn't feel quite right. Maybe Darwin's Grips on each attachment would solve this.

Thanks for listening. :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I bought my quick attach system based on how it balanced with the attachment I use the most (weedeater). Everything else is occasional use enough that it doesn't bother me. If I had your amount of concrete to edge, I'd probably have a dedicated edger.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think your right about the handle placement needing to be different for each attachment. The placement of the handle when I used to use the string trimmer head on my echo straight shaft trimmer had to change when I switched to the rotary scissors. It just didn't feel right.

Makes sense to buy a dedicated tool being you have so much more trimming to do now.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Maybe Darwin's Grips on each attachment would solve this.


It works well for my Echo PAS.


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

I use echo pas and personally love the edger and string trimmer combo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Darwin's Grips on each attachment would solve this.
> ...


I've been meaning to order a couple of those since they set us up with the "TLF10" discount code a couple years ago, but have never pulled the trigger.

I just submitted an order, but it looks like they have a lead time of a few weeks. Thanks @TulsaFan for encouraging me to spend more money. :thumbup:

With as much trimming and edging as I'm doing now, I should be able to realize the benefit.

https://www.darwinsgrip.com/


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Those things look v cool but with 400 ft.....can't justify much more than kitchen scissors &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> I've been meaning to order a couple of those since they set us up with the "TLF10" discount code


Wish I knew about this 2 weeks ago when I ordered mine


----------



## DeepGreenLawn (May 11, 2021)

Ware said:


> So hear me out…
> 
> Quick attach makes perfect sense for occasional use tools, but something about stopping in the middle of the job to switch between the trimmer and the edger attachment has always triggered me. So much so that I ended up buying a second Ego powerhead at my old house so I could have a dedicated rotary scissor unit and a dedicated stick edger unit. Maybe it is because I grew up using dedicated units for each task. Who knows.
> 
> ...


Went the opposite way, single Makita power head to have less small engine maintenance and less storage space. I hear you on the balance though, switching from PRS to string trimmer head is not too bad for me. Going from blower to paddle/ broom attachment is quite the extreme.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Added small engine maintenance is a compelling argument, but honestly I can't think of the last time I did anything but put non-ethanol fuel in my 2-cycle trimmer or blowers.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn (May 11, 2021)

Ware said:


> Added small engine maintenance is a compelling argument, but honestly I can't think of the last time I did anything but put non-ethanol fuel in my 2-cycle trimmer or blowers.


Must be just me, lol. Typically run off-season equipments once a month, such as snowblower, generators, etc…not to mention battery maintenance and oil change. 2 cycle needs to get the fuel mixed as well.

Knowing your linear footage to edge, would you consider mclane edger? Seems to be easier on the shoulders, or that's the excuse anyway, lol.
https://mclaneedgers.com/product/edgers/


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have the kobalt 80v system that I love...most of the time. Sometimes doesn't have the power for edging, but I can swap attachments on it in 20 seconds or less. My old craftsman I had would be a bit of a chore. But I only string, edge and hedge trim. Not having to deal with gas and starting. It's always ready to go immediately. And having the separate blower is great as well.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Darwin's grip for the edger and Darwin's grip on the rotary scissors. The string trimmer though I want as light and no Darwin's grip as I will edge and trim with it depending on where I am on the property. Kombi tools are heavier to me and not to mention the one power head runs 24/7 on everything. I feel your irritation as yes it takes a few seconds to change but I completely can not stand to do it.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Ware bought this cream puff used, starts on half pull. Very nice piece of equipment


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> I have the kobalt 80v system that I love...most of the time. Sometimes doesn't have the power for edging, but I can swap attachments on it in 20 seconds or less. My old craftsman I had would be a bit of a chore. But I only string, edge and hedge trim. Not having to deal with gas and starting. It's always ready to go immediately. And having the separate blower is great as well.


I really enjoyed my Ego stuff for some of the same reasons when I had a normal size lawn.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Ware said:


> So hear me out…
> 
> Quick attach makes perfect sense for occasional use tools, but something about stopping in the middle of the job to switch between the trimmer and the edger attachment has always triggered me. So much so that I ended up buying a second Ego powerhead at my old house so I could have a dedicated rotary scissor unit and a dedicated stick edger unit. Maybe it is because I grew up using dedicated units for each task. Who knows.
> 
> ...


Having to switch every time you mow would get old for sure.

I just bought a quick attach for my third unit. My rotary scissors and string are dedicated. The third will be stick edger most of the time. It gives me the versatility of having it be any attachment available or a backup. I wouldn't want it to be my only for sure. Good gas and clean air is all it takes for a simple two stroke to run.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> @Ware bought this cream puff used, starts on half pull. Very nice piece of equipment


Very nice! That thing is mint! I would say I'm firmly in the stick edger camp though. I can run an an edge about as fast as I can walk with one, and I like being able to maneuver around random obstacles like toys or a hose left rolled up on the sidewalk.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TheCutShop said:


> Having to switch every time you mow would get old for sure.
> 
> I just bought a quick attach for my third unit. My rotary scissors and string are dedicated. The third will be stick edger most of the time. It gives me the versatility of having it be any attachment available or a backup. I wouldn't want it to be my only for sure. Good gas and clean air is all it takes for a simple two stroke to run.


I agree on all points. It's definitely worth having at least one quick attach powerhead for occasional use tools, but for tools I use every time I mow I simply prefer to have a dedicated setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

For this specific reason (the pain of switching back and forth) i use my rotary scissors for edging and have come to think they do a better job of it than a edger attachment. not to mention It's a whole lot faster than the edger attachment. I can pretty much do my edging at a light jog/power walking speed where I found the edger attachment having to be held at an awkward angle and always felt like i was "walking a white line" in a roadside sobriety test

I know some of you may argure with getting the rotary scissors in the dirt/mud while edging but i've not had an issue with them cutting in over 3 years of use multilple times a week. Standard greasing/lubicrating maintenance is all that's been done to them.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

To me the Darwin's Grip is a game changer and makes using any and all my attachments much more enjoyable to use as I don't have to bend over while using them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> TheCutShop said:
> 
> 
> > Having to switch every time you mow would get old for sure.
> ...


So you've hit upon the exact reason(s) that Stihl still makes three (Gerbox, KM, dedicated) lines of Landscape tools and that the KM tools aren't uber popular with the commercial cutters.

The downside to dedicated tools is extended storage. If you prefer dedicated tools, and only use some occasionally, extra attention must be paid to the engine fuel systems when storing the tool. Most of that is the fuel used - Tru-Fuel or similar is the best option here IMO. Having one QA/KM powerhead that can stay busy running a few different attachments drastically reduces the risk of fuel system trouble.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Kicker said:


> For this specific reason (the pain of switching back and forth) i use my rotary scissors for edging and have come to think they do a better job of it than a edger attachment. not to mention It's a whole lot faster than the edger attachment. I can pretty much do my edging at a light jog/power walking speed where I found the edger attachment having to be held at an awkward angle and always felt like i was "walking a white line" after getting caught drinking and driving.
> 
> I know some of you may argure with getting the rotary scissors in the dirt/mud while edging but i've not had an issue with them cutting in over 3 years of use multilple times a week. Standard greasing/lubicrating maintenance is all that's been done to them.


Another successful PRS edger here. I love them for light maintenance edging, heavier work I still want at least a stick edger. Important to remember not to drag the gearbox housing along hard edges to prevent undue wear. I push the bottom surface along my hard edges, pin the throttle, and move right along this way.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > For this specific reason (the pain of switching back and forth) i use my rotary scissors for edging and have come to think they do a better job of it than a edger attachment. not to mention It's a whole lot faster than the edger attachment. I can pretty much do my edging at a light jog/power walking speed where I found the edger attachment having to be held at an awkward angle and always felt like i was "walking a white line" after getting caught drinking and driving.
> ...


I did start to notice some wear on the housing and made the switch to keep the bottom surface along the hard edges, same as you.

It really is the fastest way to do it and, like i said, I think it does a better job. It just looks cleaner.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Kicker said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Kicker said:
> ...


and as @Ware likes to point out - clean socks too!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> So you've hit upon the exact reason(s) that Stihl still makes three (Gerbox, KM, dedicated) lines of Landscape tools and that the KM tools aren't uber popular with the commercial cutters.
> 
> The downside to dedicated tools is extended storage. If you prefer dedicated tools, and only use some occasionally, extra attention must be paid to the engine fuel systems when storing the tool. Most of that is the fuel used - Tru-Fuel or similar is the best option here IMO. Having one QA/KM powerhead that can stay busy running a few different attachments drastically reduces the risk of fuel system trouble.


I was anti-TruFuel for a long time due to the cost, but I bought a can on a whim once and now I don't remember the last time I mixed fuel. :dunno:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > So you've hit upon the exact reason(s) that Stihl still makes three (Gerbox, KM, dedicated) lines of Landscape tools and that the KM tools aren't uber popular with the commercial cutters.
> ...


Once upon a time, I was burning off a couple gallons of mix a month, during the slow season. When it becomes a line-item on the budget, it's too expensive! :lol: But yeah, it's been years for me now too.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Once i finish off my ethanol free mix I'll likely switch to tru-fuel. too convenient not to fo how little fuel i use.

I'll stick to eth free for mowers/powerwashers etc..


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

@Ware You selling your Ego equipment?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawndry List said:


> @Ware You selling your Ego equipment?


I will probably keep the blower because it is so convenient, but shoot me a PM if you are interested in the rest of it. :thumbup:


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

biggest benefit to me with these attachments is the space savings. Total took junky, so I always fall towards the side of dedicated equipment but then I ran out of room and started the collection of stihl attachments.

I am confident in a few years they will be just like my various dewalt tools and something new will be out and I will once again wonder why I have so many pieces and parts.

Still cant get myself to go with the battery stuff because it would take an entire revamp and my woodworking tools that I went to battery, then had a slow 2-3 years in the hobby, all the batteries are garbage. Now I can buy new tools for the same price as the replacement battery.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ware said:


> TheCutShop said:
> 
> 
> > Having to switch every time you mow would get old for sure.
> ...


I think this is the key. Even with only 2,500sqft after I edge, trim, hedge trim and blow, I about run out of fuel. For me, i think it would make sense to have a dedicated blower, because I use that the most often.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I also need to add that I am not annoyed by swapping the tools out on my Stihl Kombi, it only takes less then a minute to do so and I have gotten to the point in my lawn to where I only need to edge and rarely ever use the PRS or string trimmer anymore. And having the Darwin's Grip makes balancing whatever tool I have a piece of cake. In reference to the Darwin's Grip, I keep the handle snug but loose enough that I can adjust it while using the tool so it's almost like floating, I find it able to adjust to the terrain a lot easier this way.

As for the whole fuel issue, I am still in the mixing my own camp as it's not hard at all to do it and I can't justify paying the premium for TruFuel as you are not really gaining anything from it. As with most things these days, most of it is all marketing. I've had pre-mixed fuel sitting in the garage all Winter and I use it the next Spring and have NEVER had an issue with any of my Stihl equipment which is well over 10 years old.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > TheCutShop said:
> ...


I'm a dedicated tool guy and that's not a knock to the combination crowd. +1 on True-fuel. Worth every penny on those tools you use once or twice a year.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Ware said:


> So hear me out…
> 
> Quick attach makes perfect sense for occasional use tools, but something about stopping in the middle of the job to switch between the trimmer and the edger attachment has always triggered me. So much so that I ended up buying a second Ego powerhead at my old house so I could have a dedicated rotary scissor unit and a dedicated stick edger unit. Maybe it is because I grew up using dedicated units for each task. Who knows.
> 
> ...


Meh. They dont bother me. I used to have a Craftsman gas trimmer with an edger attachement and it never bothered me to switch back and forth.
To me, it would just seem kind of silly to have a seperate trimmer and edger, which you could just have 1 powerhead and switch attachements.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The cost of Trufuel vs ethanol free gas could make you a crypto millionaire. :lol:

For me, I have two ethanol free convenience stores within a mile. So, it makes more sense to mix.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

OP.. yes. I bought a second Ryobi power head for edger. Battery swap and go.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Ware Did you notice Toro's battery lineup is all dedicated tools? Maybe they've picked up on what you're layin' down....


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I've noticed the balance issue a bit too but more so just the overall tool weight. I like that I can adjust that with different battery packs on the m18 platform. I've started using smaller 5ah battery packs and switching them out when I switch heads rather than the larger 8, 9, 12ah packs for extended run time.

I've been tweaking my routine this year since I moved to the m18 platform. I start with the PRS and will edge all the edging I can (vertical and horizontal) and that will usually burn through a 5ah pack. Then I'll move to string trimming along the stone work/hard surfaces. Maybe once a month I'll break out the stick edger but the PRS really has been a great tool to get clean cut edges. I'm getting it down where I don't even have a gap between the sidewalk and lawn like you would with a stick edger. The head/battery change out also reminds me to stop for some hydration too, as I have a tendency to just "push" through it and keep working.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

@ware you will get absolutely zero argument from me. I will only buy dedicated equipment. I will admit I do have a bad OPE addiction. Thankfully I have 3 out buildings to put it all in.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So I ended up buying a 'dedicated' edger, but I paid a little more and went with a Stihl Kombi (KM131R) and a straight edger attachment instead of a dedicated edger model. My plan for now is to leave my Maruyama QC30 powerhead set up as a dedicated string trimmer and the new Stihl powerhead set up with the edger attachment most of the time.

As I buy more attachments (I could use a pole saw here at the new house), I will buy them as Stihl. I bought into the Maruyama system back in early 2016 before you could easily buy a Power Rotary Scissors head/adapter kit. Maruyama offered it as an OEM attachment back then. The Maruyama stuff has worked fine, but local dealer support is almost nonexistent near me now and the Stihl is more refined (e.g. nicer grips, I like the momentary stop switch, etc).

If something ever happens to the Maruyama, I will probably replace it with a dedicated Stihl string trimmer.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Just experienced the downside to having one power head and a bunch of attachments. Motor seized up and now I can't do anything, edge trim blow etc.

Picked up a Ryobi 4s30 as a replacement that will work with all my trimmerplus attachments.

Now I gotta see if I can fix the old one, it's only a year old.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Absolutely. I cannot stand quick attach tools. Grab & go for me...


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> So I ended up buying a 'dedicated' edger, but I paid a little more and went with a Stihl Kombi (KM131R) and a straight edger attachment instead of a dedicated edger model. My plan for now is to leave my Maruyama QC30 powerhead set up as a dedicated string trimmer and the new Stihl powerhead set up with the edger attachment most of the time.
> 
> As I buy more attachments (I could use a pole saw here at the new house), I will buy them as Stihl. I bought into the Maruyama system back in early 2016 before you could easily buy a Power Rotary Scissors head/adapter kit. Maruyama offered it as an OEM attachment back then. The Maruyama stuff has worked fine, but local dealer support is almost nonexistent near me now and the Stihl is more refined (e.g. nicer grips, I like the momentary stop switch, etc).
> 
> If something ever happens to the Maruyama, I will probably replace it with a dedicated Stihl string trimmer.


This is the way. The Kombi (or similar) for homeowners offers too many advantages, but it is a pain to swap every time. I also have a dedicated string trimmer, but everything else is on the Kombi. My Kombi lives 80% of the time with a bladed edger, but I also have a bed redefiner and long hedge trimmer that gets swapped on. The value proposition from a monetary standpoint with a high powered head and attachments is too good to pass up for uncommonly used attachments. If I was a pro, I would never use the Kombi system.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep, I agree @bernstem. If I was sticking with the Maruyama Quick Connect system I probably would have bought a dedicated edger, but long term I plan to transition everything back to Stihl.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

If I was in your situation @Ware now knowing I was going back to Stihl, I'd go in, grab the big Kombi head and both the string trimmer head and edger head and put them both on and feel the balance of both (keep in mind you're probably going to Darwin's them).

If those two balance well enough, I would stick all Kombi. If not, I'd get a dedicated edger and the Kombi for everything else. Yes swapping heads takes a whole 30 seconds, but is 30 seconds really worth the storage space/maintenance/cost of another unit IF the balance is on point with your 2 most used attachments.

$.02


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have had it both ways. I'd never go back to interchangeable heads again. It's not any slower to start the next machine, maybe faster than changing accessories actually. But there is a lot less wear and tear on the engine because the time is split between multiple machines. Plus you don't have to fill the tanks as often because you are not using all the machines as much as you would one. Plus the balance issues you have already stated. I have around 500' of trimming to do on just one side of my fence, probably around 1,200' total. With the unbalanced interchangeable trimmer I started with when we moved here it was miserable every time I had to do it. With a small property interchangeable accessories makes more sense but not with larger properties in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have the Echo Pas. It does annoy me from time to time having to grab everything, stop what I'm doing and switch it out.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> So I ended up buying a 'dedicated' edger, but I paid a little more and went with a Stihl Kombi (KM131R) and a straight edger attachment instead of a dedicated edger model. My plan for now is to leave my Maruyama QC30 powerhead set up as a dedicated string trimmer and the new Stihl powerhead set up with the edger attachment most of the time.
> 
> As I buy more attachments (I could use a pole saw here at the new house), I will buy them as Stihl. I bought into the Maruyama system back in early 2016 before you could easily buy a Power Rotary Scissors head/adapter kit. Maruyama offered it as an OEM attachment back then. The Maruyama stuff has worked fine, but local dealer support is almost nonexistent near me now and the Stihl is more refined (e.g. nicer grips, I like the momentary stop switch, etc).
> 
> If something ever happens to the Maruyama, I will probably replace it with a dedicated Stihl string trimmer.


Stihl also has a dedicated reciprocator attachment for the Kombi. A little different means but same ends as the PRS.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > So I ended up buying a 'dedicated' edger, but I paid a little more and went with a Stihl Kombi (KM131R) and a straight edger attachment instead of a dedicated edger model. My plan for now is to leave my Maruyama QC30 powerhead set up as a dedicated string trimmer and the new Stihl powerhead set up with the edger attachment most of the time.
> ...


Yeah I finally saw one in person at my dealer. @OD on Grass uses one, but he won't invite me over to drive it.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> So I ended up buying a 'dedicated' edger, but I paid a little more and went with a Stihl Kombi (KM131R) and a straight edger attachment instead of a dedicated edger model. My plan for now is to leave my Maruyama QC30 powerhead set up as a dedicated string trimmer and the new Stihl powerhead set up with the edger attachment most of the time.
> 
> As I buy more attachments (I could use a pole saw here at the new house), I will buy them as Stihl. I bought into the Maruyama system back in early 2016 before you could easily buy a Power Rotary Scissors head/adapter kit. Maruyama offered it as an OEM attachment back then. The Maruyama stuff has worked fine, but local dealer support is almost nonexistent near me now and the Stihl is more refined (e.g. nicer grips, I like the momentary stop switch, etc).
> 
> If something ever happens to the Maruyama, I will probably replace it with a dedicated Stihl string trimmer.


I'm a Sthil guy. They have good products and I have close dealer support. I have a dedicated Little Wonder edger purchased through my Sthil dealer as well as most of Sthil's dedicated lawn tools.
As you said, it's nice to just grab & go while doing yard work.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> Yeah I finally saw one in person at my dealer. @OD on Grass uses one, but he won't invite me over to drive it.


Lies! You are welcome any time! Actually, we should get together and compare the two products!


----------

